# [Q] Why can't I install this app? TwoDots, error -506



## G8D (Nov 22, 2014)

I've just moved from 4.4.2 to 5.0 on my Nexus 5 and used Ti to restore all my apps. It kept hanging on restoring TwoDots so I skipped it and installed everything else. Now I can't restore TwoDots from Ti and I can't install it from the Play Store (error -506).

I'm thinking I must have some kind of corrupt partial restore of the app but I don't know how to go about solving that. Have wiped cache/dalvik to no avail.


----------



## Zyquil (Nov 24, 2014)

Having the same issue with Google Keep.
Came from 4.4.4 and onto 5.0 on my Moto G LTE. Restoring via Titanium Backup gives me the insufficient space error which is weird, because I have a lot of space for apps. Tried via Play Store and it returned a rare 506 error. Still looking for a solution.

*Edit*: Just solved this from my side by deleting the data folder of said application. In my case, it was com.google.android.keep which I got rid of via an app called _System Cleanup_.  Hope this helps.


----------



## faiqanuar (Jan 1, 2015)

Zyquil said:


> Having the same issue with Google Keep.
> Came from 4.4.4 and onto 5.0 on my Moto G LTE. Restoring via Titanium Backup gives me the insufficient space error which is weird, because I have a lot of space for apps. Tried via Play Store and it returned a rare 506 error. Still looking for a solution.
> 
> *Edit*: Just solved this from my side by deleting the data folder of said application. In my case, it was com.google.android.keep which I got rid of via an app called _System Cleanup_.  Hope this helps.

Click to collapse



Hey Zyquil.  I still have this problem n cant delete com.instagram.android while using System Cleanup. Any ideas how I can solve this?


----------



## sytauro (Mar 16, 2015)

*Error 506*

Same problem. I have tried all the above suggestions, including reboots, to no avail. It's happening for Titanium, GoSMS, Roboform & FxExplorer, while others of similar sizes install ok. All of them have been installed and working previously. Sometimes Play Store just crashes with these, or I get 'insufficient storage, manage apps to free space' when sideloading.
Go figure!


----------



## sytauro (Mar 22, 2015)

*Error 506*



sytauro said:


> Same problem. I have tried all the above suggestions, including reboots, to no avail. It's happening for Titanium, GoSMS, Roboform & FxExplorer, while others of similar sizes install ok. All of them have been installed and working previously. Sometimes Play Store just crashes with these, or I get 'insufficient storage, manage apps to free space' when sideloading.
> Go figure!

Click to collapse



I reckon my problems were caused by using the Link2Sd app. I moved too many apps to sdcard. A factory reset and reflashing my ROM sorted the problem. Link2Sd is still an excellent app manager app and allows (amongst other things) linking phone storage apps to the sdcard to save memory space. Just use it cautiously.


----------



## Thunder Droid (Mar 27, 2015)

If you use a root explorer, goto data/data, there are dead files in there under google music, or talk, delete them , then try to reinstall from play store, worked perfectly for me and killed the 506 error, these are from past error installs and Android thinks the app is still installed. I personally use root explorer and within all the actual blue file folders under data/data, the corrupt ones showed as white unknown files, if I helped hit thanks.... These are actually like leftover residual file fragments from a prior intall, that for some reason Android 5.0+ doesn't clean out, tombstones


----------



## rahmannek (Apr 13, 2015)

*thankz ...working  (data/data/ com.whatsapp - deleted)*




Thunder Droid said:


> If you use a root explorer, goto data/data, there are dead files in there under google music, or talk, delete them , then try to reinstall from play store, worked perfectly for me and killed the 506 error, these are from past error installs and Android thinks the app is still installed. I personally use root explorer and within all the actual blue file folders under data/data, the corrupt ones showed as white unknown files, if I helped hit thanks.... These are actually like leftover residual file fragments from a prior intall, that for some reason Android 5.0+ doesn't clean out, tombstones

Click to collapse


----------



## jun_ng_1208 (Jul 10, 2015)

Thunder Droid said:


> If you use a root explorer, goto data/data, there are dead files in there under google music, or talk, delete them , then try to reinstall from play store, worked perfectly for me and killed the 506 error, these are from past error installs and Android thinks the app is still installed. I personally use root explorer and within all the actual blue file folders under data/data, the corrupt ones showed as white unknown files, if I helped hit thanks.... These are actually like leftover residual file fragments from a prior intall, that for some reason Android 5.0+ doesn't clean out, tombstones

Click to collapse



You sir, deserves a medal !


----------



## Jhonny Bueno (Jul 23, 2015)

*It worked*



Thunder Droid said:


> If you use a root explorer, goto data/data, there are dead files in there under google music, or talk, delete them , then try to reinstall from play store, worked perfectly for me and killed the 506 error, these are from past error installs and Android thinks the app is still installed. I personally use root explorer and within all the actual blue file folders under data/data, the corrupt ones showed as white unknown files, if I helped hit thanks.... These are actually like leftover residual file fragments from a prior intall, that for some reason Android 5.0+ doesn't clean out, tombstones

Click to collapse




Simply funciounou me, just having to delete files corrupted by Link2SD worth it


----------



## Aventura5 (Aug 16, 2015)

I fixed it with sd maid, running the corps cleaner. I'm on lolipop.


----------



## Waynei61 (Aug 16, 2015)

I used this fix and it worked perfectly.

I too use link2sd and after a crash I could not reinstall several of my Apps.

I used root explorer as described and when I deleted the non-blue files in data\data folder I could install all my apps.

Thanks to Thunder Droid

Wayne


----------



## Bazookatone (Nov 5, 2015)

*Thank you but...*



rahmannek said:


>

Click to collapse



It works for me to reinstall the app, but now I can't move this apps to SD Card, do you know how to solve it, please?

And when I try to move the app to SD card with Link2SD card I got the following error:

_"[INSTALL_FAILED-DEXOPT] "_


Can you help me, please?


----------



## soweic (Dec 2, 2015)

*great*



Aventura5 said:


> I fixed it with sd maid, running the corps cleaner. I'm on lolipop.

Click to collapse



Thank you so much. This really saved me from resetting my phone!!! I spent the whole damn night last night ;(
Update: Some apps are still nasty and come up with the same error like: CF.lumen, Google Gesture, Tangram.


----------



## francwalter (Jan 9, 2016)

sytauro said:


> I reckon my problems were caused by using the Link2Sd app. I moved too many apps to sdcard. A factory reset and reflashing my ROM sorted the problem. Link2Sd is still an excellent app manager app and allows (amongst other things) linking phone storage apps to the sdcard to save memory space. Just use it cautiously.

Click to collapse



Exactly that!
I had Link2SD installed and had moved a lot of apps to the ext4 partition of my SGS4 with CM12.1. Now I changed my SD-card from 64 GB to 128 GB. I had backuped all these apps with Titanium, well, but I didnt delete all those links.
Effect was that restore with Titanium was not possible (forever the MsgBox "....blabla restore...". With Google Play I had this Error Code -506, which is nowhere described I guess.
After I deleted all those dead symlinks I could reinstall or restore the apps, only thing now: Titanium did the restore not to the internal system but to the external sd-card, at least told me so. Now I could move them through the systems app management to the internal system but I think this was not the most elegant way to manage.


----------



## ElGato74 (Jan 13, 2016)

same problem for me with few apps.
here my exprerience:

system cleanup do nothing
root explorer free edition can't browse data folder; pro version not buyed
es file explorer free edition has a root explorer but show an empty folder when browsing data
sd maid work great!
thanks @Aventura5


----------



## Marxm (Jan 13, 2016)

Thank you brother.


----------



## timmytutone (Feb 12, 2016)

Thunder Droid said:


> If you use a root explorer, goto data/data, there are dead files in there under google music, or talk, delete them , then try to reinstall from play store, worked perfectly for me and killed the 506 error, these are from past error installs and Android thinks the app is still installed. I personally use root explorer and within all the actual blue file folders under data/data, the corrupt ones showed as white unknown files, if I helped hit thanks.... These are actually like leftover residual file fragments from a prior intall, that for some reason Android 5.0+ doesn't clean out, tombstones

Click to collapse



Thank you!  After trying multiple solutions this is what finally worked.


----------



## stevalos555 (Mar 3, 2016)

Thunder Droid said:


> If you use a root explorer, goto data/data, there are dead files in there under google music, or talk, delete them , then try to reinstall from play store, worked perfectly for me and killed the 506 error, these are from past error installs and Android thinks the app is still installed. I personally use root explorer and within all the actual blue file folders under data/data, the corrupt ones showed as white unknown files, if I helped hit thanks.... These are actually like leftover residual file fragments from a prior intall, that for some reason Android 5.0+ doesn't clean out, tombstones

Click to collapse



Wow! It worked like a charm! Thaaaaaank you! ??


----------



## kautsarhilmi (Apr 3, 2016)

FIXED. Got the same problem here. Trying to install new apps but it kept saying error 506. I'm a link2sd user and i was guessing that the problem came from this app. Just go to the settings>install location>select internal. It worked for me.


----------



## pyrochance (May 8, 2016)

I found an easier way to fix this issue. If you have titanium  backup installed, run batch mode and remove orphan data. 
After that, install from playstore was a breeze.

Hit thanks if this helped you.

Sent from my SM-G900P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## G8D (Nov 22, 2014)

I've just moved from 4.4.2 to 5.0 on my Nexus 5 and used Ti to restore all my apps. It kept hanging on restoring TwoDots so I skipped it and installed everything else. Now I can't restore TwoDots from Ti and I can't install it from the Play Store (error -506).

I'm thinking I must have some kind of corrupt partial restore of the app but I don't know how to go about solving that. Have wiped cache/dalvik to no avail.


----------



## samimuda (Jun 16, 2016)

Just move the app from SD card to internal storage!
Muda


----------



## verdy_p (Jul 9, 2016)

Note that even when using "restore factory defaults", and erasing the SD card, this error persists! The error is in fact in the *system* partition (not touched by "restore factory defaults") in "/data/data" where there remains tracks of old symbolic links (rather than plain folders) that were pointing to another folder on the SD card.

In "/data/data", don't delete everything, keep the actual folders (with the blue icon) used for system apps or regular apps that are newly installed (in the internal storage) and working. Delete only the symbolic links (their icon is that of a file, and see the "l" letter in the attributes (regular folders, or folder with hard links on the same filesystem have a "d" instead).

It's strange that when instyalling apps, the installer does not detect that there's a broken symbolic link for the app folder pointing nowhere: it should delete that link so that a regular folder can be created, or a new link created correctly to the actual new app storage (and for the home directory of the virtual user that will be mounted with its own access rights). Android does not perform any kind of cleanup: those dead links may happen sometimes or can be caused by apps that were previously mounted on an external SD card: when upgrading Android, the CD card is not remounted correctly, access rights are not correctly converted, Android will jsut see a "new" SD card and proposes to use it for storing new apps, but everything in the system partition is preserved, even if it is now wrong or pointing to nowhere.

Other errors you could get in this situation are error 903 or -506. When the installation fails, Google Play proposed to visit a page that does not speka at all about this problem (none of the solutions proposed there will work, not even the last solution with "factory reset").

The factory reset should cleanup all dead links in "/data/data", it does not !

---------- Post added at 05:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 PM ----------

Note that With Android 6 (Marshmallow), the system is confused now when there are two partitions or more on the SD card after the upgrade! It mounts them incorrectly, all on the same mount point ! It will say that they are corrupted and will attempt to format one, but will still fail with the other ones (appearing then as "not mounted"). Trying to suppress the entry (with the same display name) will in fact not work.
You'll then need to remove repartition the SD card: remove all partitions on it, reboot, remove it from the "Storage and USB" settings panel, eject it, reboot without the SD, make sure that it does not come back, remove it again.
Then switch off your mobile, insert the SD card (still with no partitions on it): Androit will propose to reformat the SD card and prepare it either for media storage (it will be formated in FAT32 without Linux security) or as internal storage (it will format it as ext2, with full support of security, i.e. user/group/access rights and ownerships, at that SD card will only be usable on the same device: the medias on it will still be accessible externally from the USB cable by a connected PC, using the MTP protocol).

The method for storing apps on the SD card has changed radically in Marshmallow.


----------



## BtotheDon (Jul 31, 2016)

Thunder Droid said:


> If you use a root explorer, goto data/data, there are dead files in there under google music, or talk, delete them , then try to reinstall from play store, worked perfectly for me and killed the 506 error, these are from past error installs and Android thinks the app is still installed. I personally use root explorer and within all the actual blue file folders under data/data, the corrupt ones showed as white unknown files, if I helped hit thanks.... These are actually like leftover residual file fragments from a prior intall, that for some reason Android 5.0+ doesn't clean out, tombstones

Click to collapse



Man, thank you. After hours of searching I was ready to say screw it and reflash my rom because nothing I found worked. Really glad I decided to do one last search before I did lol.


----------



## kbral03 (Dec 14, 2016)

*Wonderful*



Thunder Droid said:


> If you use a root explorer, goto data/data, there are dead files in there under google music, or talk, delete them , then try to reinstall from play store, worked perfectly for me and killed the 506 error, these are from past error installs and Android thinks the app is still installed. I personally use root explorer and within all the actual blue file folders under data/data, the corrupt ones showed as white unknown files, if I helped hit thanks.... These are actually like leftover residual file fragments from a prior intall, that for some reason Android 5.0+ doesn't clean out, tombstones

Click to collapse




Works like a a charm! Thanks!!


----------



## Razwerkz (Dec 3, 2017)

Thunder Droid said:


> If you use a root explorer, goto data/data, there are dead files in there under google music, or talk, delete them , then try to reinstall from play store, worked perfectly for me and killed the 506 error, these are from past error installs and Android thinks the app is still installed. I personally use root explorer and within all the actual blue file folders under data/data, the corrupt ones showed as white unknown files, if I helped hit thanks.... These are actually like leftover residual file fragments from a prior intall, that for some reason Android 5.0+ doesn't clean out, tombstones

Click to collapse



Signed in for the _express purpose_ of giving you a "Thanks!" and typing up this comment.  Been trying to reinstall Spotify for weeks after it broke.

You're a godsend, friend.


----------

